# phone requirements



## sectioneer (Oct 12, 2016)

What are the phone requirements to run the uber app? Windows phones don't support the uber app so I will need a new phone. Want to make sure I buy one that works but dont need anything fancy.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Found this, they probably should date it now the iPhone 7 is out...

https://www.uber.com/info/where-can-i-download-the-uber-iphone-android-driver-app/

The driver app can be installed on iPhone 4S, 5, 5C, 5S, 6, and 6+ running iOS 7 or later. (

You can also download the driver app on any Android device that is 2013 or newer and runs version 4.0 or higher


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Try the Samsung Note 7. Your riders will tip extra for the free fireworks display.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

I use a Blu Studio One Android phone.. http://www.gsmarena.com/blu_studio_one-7989.php It's overpowered for the purpose, and costs under $200 from most places. You can probably get away with most Android phones with an OS of KitKat (4.4.2) or later, 1GB RAM, and a dual-core processor. Usually you can find such unlocked phones for no more than $100. I'd avoid using any phone with 512MB RAM, as that's not really enough to run both Uber Driver and your preferred navigation app reliably.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

tradedate said:


> Try the Samsung Note 7. Your riders will tip extra for the free fireworks display.


Wish that was true I am still using my Note 7 and there has been no firework display.


----------



## samuraikitty (Nov 23, 2016)

Sgt_PaxHauler said:


> I use a Blu Studio One Android phone.. http://www.gsmarena.com/blu_studio_one-7989.php It's overpowered for the purpose, and costs under $200 from most places. You can probably get away with most Android phones with an OS of KitKat (4.4.2) or later, 1GB RAM, and a dual-core processor. Usually you can find such unlocked phones for no more than $100. I'd avoid using any phone with 512MB RAM, as that's not really enough to run both Uber Driver and your preferred navigation app reliably.


I'm looking at cheaper phones and was wondering how much RAM the Uber and Lyft apps would take. Sounds like 8GB would be okay.


----------

